# 2004 sportsman 700 front axle problem:



## tirebuilderms (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey fellas, i need a lil help here. I have a 2004 polaris 700 and i need to replace the axle, i'm havin one HEll of a time gettin the old one out tho. I've soaked it with penetraing oil, used a slide hammer, pryed on it every way possible, even resorted to chaining it off to a pole and try using my truck to jerk it out and still hasnt budged a bit. the only thing that is supposed to be holding it in is the ring on the end of the shaft inside the diff. I'm wondering is it possible that it can be rusted so bad that it wont come out even when i used my truck on it? Ive talked to a couple dealers about it and numerous service techs on this and they all say that its only rusted and possibly has mud in it keepin it from coming out. IF it has that much mud and grime in it, why hasnt it ruined the front diff? it looks to me like if or when it does come out, the diff is gonna crack or something from that much pressure. Any help or advice any of ya'll can give me will be greatly appreciated.


----------

